# Where to get cheap suction cups



## seltzerwater (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right section..but...

where do i get cheap suction cups to hold airline tubes and/or heaters/objects, because the airline tube one is $5 for 5 pieces which is ridiculously expensive T_T

thanks!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd check your trusted home store; in the section where they'd carry the drip irrigation systems stuff (which would be the same size then air tubing).


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Every once and a while the dollar store will have packs of four or more...although, you'll have to take off any metal hooks and poke a loop of fishing line or the like through in its place.


----------

